# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Mỹ >  Ngất ngây cảnh sắc nơi hồ nước mắt thần Mặt trời

## hantt.163

*Đây cũng đồng thời là một trong những hồ nước ngọt cao nhất thế giới.*

         Hồ nước này nằm trên độ cao  3.813m, nằm giữa Bolivia và Peru, thuộc Nam Mỹ trên bờ Thái Bình Dương.  Một điều rất hiếm ở độ cao như vậy, lại có hồ nước, với diện tích 8.330  km2, nơi sâu nhất 304m, nơi trung bình cũng phải 100m, chứa khoảng 830  km3 nước. Đó là hồ Titicaca, còn gọi với cái tên hết sức lãng mạn: “Nước  mắt thần Mặt trời”.


Bản đồ vị trí hồ Titicaca

 Theo truyền thuyết, Titicaca bắt nguồn  từ tiếng Amara của người Indian, có nghĩa là đá mèo rừng (từ 2 chữ titi  là mèo rừng và caca là hòn đá hợp thành). Do thần Mặt trời thương nhớ  người con đã mất, khóc lóc đêm ngày khiến nước mắt đọng lại thành hồ.  Người Indian thương cảm nỗi đau mất con của thần Mặt trời nên kéo nhau  lên núi săn báo, đồng thời dựng miếu thờ, lấy một khối đá lớn tượng  trưng hình con báo đặt trong miếu làm đồ cúng tế, vì thế gọi là “Con báo  đá”.



Cổng đá là một trong những nơi thu hút khách du lịch khi đến Titicaca

 Sự hình thành hồ Titicaca cùng một lúc  với dãy núi Andes nổi tiếng vào thế kỉ thứ 3. Sự đùn lên thành núi cao,  núi thấp, kèm theo sự nứt nẻ và sụt xuống của vỏ trái đất ở vùng đó.  Titicaca được cấu tạo trong lần địa chấn xảy ra quy mô lớn như thế. Địa  hình quanh hồ có rất nhiều tầng, bậc, có nơi cao hơn mặt hồ đến 25m. Khí  hậu cũng thay đổi, tạo ra cảnh sắc xung quanh hồ đều là hoang mạc, thảo  nguyên, đặc biệt nhiều hồ, ao nhỏ được tạo ra có chứa muối. Giữa ao, hồ  được nối với nhau bằng sông cạn, sông này chứa nhiều trầm tích của dòng  chảy và trầm tích băng hà. Tuy có độ cao như vậy nhưng hồ lại không  đóng băng, nằm sâu trong lục địa mà lại là hồ nước ngọt. 

 Trong hồ nổi lên 2 hòn đảo: Mặt trời và Mặt trăng được coi là thánh  tích của vùng Tiavanakhơ, nay vẫn còn di tích thành cổ. Có rất nhiều  tượng tạc đá và trục đá khối lớn. Nổi tiếng nhất là tượng đá Thần mưa.  Còn vagtikhasa, vùng hồ quanh hồ Titicaca, một trong những nơi được coi  là phát triển thịnh vượng nổi tiếng của nền văn hóa Inca vào thời cổ  đại. Người Bolivia đã phát hiện dưới đáy hồ Titicaca những kiến trúc  bằng đá hình nón có bích họa như chiếc ngai nhà vua hay tù trưởng nào  đó. Tất cả đều do con người tạo nên, nó giống như điện thờ thần  Ukrasaxia của bộ tộc Tiavanakhơ dùng để tế thần linh trong dịp ngày lễ,  tết.


Mặt hồ trong vắt như gương

 Do hồ Titicaca xảy ra sự thay đổi đột  ngột, làm thay đổi bộ mặt của hồ, chôn vùi nhiều kiến trúc thành thị  xuống hồ. Hồ còn 41 đảo và chục đảo nhỏ khác, cỏ cây sậy mọc đầy gọi là  “thô ra”, cùng nhiều ngôi nhà xây dựng rất đơn giản. Dân cư cũng chỉ có  vài trăm người. Quanh hồ cỏ mọc xanh tốt, nước trong hồ trong suốt như  gương, cá, tôm… thì lại nhiều vô kể. Lại có nghề chăn nuôi dê, cừu,  ngựa, lạc đà châu Mỹ. Phương tiện đi lại trên hồ chủ yếu là thuyền bện  đan bằng cây sậy thô. Thuyền sậy thô hai đầu vút nhọn uốn cong lên, đến  nay nó đã trở thành biểu tượng đặc sắc riêng cho hồ Titicaca.


Thô sậy là vật liệu chính để làm nhà và thuyền trên hồ Titicaca

 Đội thám hiểm đáy biển của Giaccơ Catstơ  còn phát hiện thấy rất nhiều sinh vật kì lạ dưới hồ Titicaca. Trong đó  có một loài ếch lớn dưới hồ Titicaca. Loài ếch này không bao giờ nổi lên  mặt nước để thở, nặng tới 300 gram, da màu nâu nhạt, màu xanh lục hoặc  đen. Ước lượng trong lòng hồ có tới 12 triệu con ếch như thế. Các nhà  khoa học Mỹ và Bolivia đang hợp tác để nghiên cứu về loài ếch bí mật  này.
 
 
Nếu nói Titicaca là “thiên đường trên cao nguyên” thì cũng không ngoa

 Ngày nay, với phong cảnh tuyệt vời, sản  vật phong phú, hồ Titicaca có giá trị rất lớn cho ngành công nghiệp  không khói tại Nam Mỹ.
(yume)

----------


## littlelove

những chiếc thuyền thật độc đáo

----------


## lunas2

nhìn cái cổng như cổng trời í

----------


## wildrose

nước hồ trong vắt đẹp thật

----------


## thientai206

nhìn như trong phim kiếm hiệp TQ í nhỉ

----------


## rose

hoang sơ thía nhỉ

----------


## dung89

Cảnh sắc nơi này nhìn thật huyền bí

----------

